# Aluminum flashing roll - 20" x 50' at Lowes



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I was looking for something to make metal roofs this morning at Lowes and found the Aluminum flashing for 36 bucks give or take a few pennies, so I bought it.

Does anyone have a diagram as to the best way to cut it so you can get the corners as leak proof as possible? I was even thinking of plopping a glob of silicone down under the corners of the home made cover to add additional weather-proofing protection. What do you think?


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

I am a sheetmetal worker by trade, and if you would like give me your email address and I will draw a pic and scan it to send to you. I don't know how to draw it on the computer.


----------



## beegee (Jun 3, 2003)

If you do it like the hospital corners when making a bed, it won't leak.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

Hospital corners? I could never figure them out...

The flashing is great. I found a 16" wide roll in the barn, left over from some roofing project and I've used it to build trays to go under my screened bottom boards. Mine is not wide enough for lids. 20" sounds good and the price is right.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

" Menards " has flashing that is 24" wide aluminum or Galv. I make mine with a 1" fold over all around I cut the corners and use my box brake to bend them.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

beegee said:


> If you do it like the hospital corners when making a bed, it won't leak.


I left the hospital corners in the Coast Guard when I left


----------



## dickm (May 19, 2002)

Aluminum siders use something called "coil." It's already painted and it's heavy. Pricey as I remember.

Dickm


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

beegee ya got it right !! 

And DickM thats the stuff I use. It is pricey and you can get it in almost any color. I do building construction also and have plenty of left overs to use up. I will try to post the drawing on beesource here. Hopefully everyone can see it.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

*tin*

We'll try this link for the way to bend the covers for the hive tops

http://s163.photobucket.com/albums/t299/_justfocus_/

This is the first time I ever used photobucket and I don't know if I did it right. If I did could you please let me know if it worked ?? Thanks


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

ehh how about this one ??

http://i163.photobucket.com/albums/t299/_justfocus_/Picture.jpg


----------



## denny (Aug 2, 2006)

Focus,....yes, that last link works good, and your drawing explains very nicely how to make that metal top just right. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Focus, Thanks so much for posting that illustration, I appreciate it. I will try my hand at making one tomorrow. I might PM you also, if I have a problem.


----------



## Focus on Bees (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey no problem guys n gals, if you need any help with this or any other thing let me know.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Focus that bee the way I so it


----------



## kawayanan (Aug 11, 2006)

I wanted to put a metal roof on my top-bar hives and ended up using 20" wide aluminum flashing from Lowe's (I got a 10' roll). It worked out pretty well, but I did better on my second try (built two hives). I like how it all worked out. Be careful of the corners though, they can be sharp.

Here is my first roof, and here is my second. Here is what the roofs look like in place.


----------



## wfarler (Jul 9, 2003)

*Brake for bending*

I've pondered about a brake for making my own top metal covers. Harbor freight has some cheapies. Anyone with thoughts on if they are a waste of money or could work? Dadant wants 5 bucks for metal tops without the wood.

The cheap 30" for 60 bucks

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=41311


Next one up pricewise

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=46508


----------



## LMN (Aug 17, 2005)

*Box Brake is best*

You will need a BOX brake to do a real good job with the corners. Even with a box brake it will take some practice. I found a good one on ebay a couple of years ago. The box brake has fingers that you move for the corners, & you don't want to bend the edges to sharp or they will crack or split.


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Two pieces of hardwood make a good brake, especially if they are connected w/ a hinge. A crack in the back porch floor works too 

I have covered all my tops using the 20" alum flashing described above. Never used a brake, NEVER, never cut (fold over) the corners (they will leak if you do). A nice "square" bend can be acheived w/ this thin guage, easy to bend, aluminumn by tapping lightly w/ a hammer. Doesnt leave any marks, IF you know how


----------



## snoopybee (Dec 21, 2005)

I use a couple of short angle irons clamped on the mark at each end with vise grips. Then I hammer the sides down. Then form the other side. Then cut the 
line of the side back to the end of the top. Bend the ends down over the tabs created by the cut and attach with carpet tacks. Looks almost like used a brake. Haven't had a problem with leaks.

Ray


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I made a simple brake out of two pieces of angle iron and two hinges. The heel of the angle forms a nice sharp bend in the aluminum and makes for a solid straight edge. A lot easier and neater than using a hammer. Once the aluminum is cut to size it takes 5 to 10 minutes to from up a top for my covers (timing depends on how many swigs of brew I take in between bends).


----------



## Dwight (May 18, 2005)

I cut a slot on sort of a backwards angle in a piece of 4" X 4" wood just the right depth with my table saw. I'm sure it doesn't work as well as a break but it works ok and cost nothing.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Dwight said:


> I cut a slot on sort of a backwards angle in a piece of 4" X 4" wood just the right depth with my table saw. I'm sure it doesn't work as well as a break but it works ok and cost nothing.


I love it when a plan comes together


----------



## okb (Apr 16, 2007)

I use scrap sheet metal from my shop and a folding tool,http://malco.malcoproducts.com/products/seamers/12f.asp , for the sides then a hand break, http://malco.malcoproducts.com/products/seamers/s2.asp , for the corners.

Also If flashing is too much metal for you and you want a smaller amount you can always use a 8" round metal duct just cut out what you need.


----------

